# Audison LRx 6.9k



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Audison LRX 6 9K 6 Channel Amplifier 950 Watts RMS | eBay


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

still for sale.
anyone interested?
Ill do $900 through paypal.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

still for sale


----------

